# change forum name?



## terzdesign (Mar 8, 2010)

Hey

I'm wondering how I can change my name on the forums. Right now it is jcterzin, but I want to change it to terzdesign so it's easier for me to remember. Every other forum I am a part of I have that handle and it makes it alot easier to remember. Is this possible or should i just create a new profile with that name?


----------



## Admin4Tee's (Sep 3, 2013)

No problem. 

I have changed your name to terzdesign. 

~ DM


----------



## Mtnview (Nov 5, 2009)

Abracadabra. Alakazam. It is so.


----------



## Threads of Steel (Jun 4, 2008)

I have been away for some time and now I am back, I need to update my name as well. This current one is associated with my ex. 

I am now Threads of Steel - can you change to Threads of Steel?

Thanks!


----------



## Viper Graphics (Mar 28, 2009)

Is there a way for a member to do this on their own or do they have to post and ask permission over a public forum or can they just PM a moderator/administrator?


----------



## TYGERON (Apr 26, 2009)

Ask and it's given. That easy, huh?

Is there a way to receive a check made out to TYGERON for say $2M or so?

Tax free. No strings. No pay back.


----------



## Viper Graphics (Mar 28, 2009)

TYGERON said:


> Ask and it's given. That easy, huh?
> 
> Is there a way to receive a check made out to TYGERON for say $2M or so?
> 
> Tax free. No strings. No pay back.


Line forms behind TYGERON, I'm next!


----------



## Printor (Apr 16, 2015)

Next!!!!!:d


----------



## Threads of Steel (Jun 4, 2008)

TYGERON said:


> Ask and it's given. That easy, huh?
> 
> Is there a way to receive a check made out to TYGERON for say $2M or so?
> 
> Tax free. No strings. No pay back.



I'm lost - where do I go to update my name or was just if you ask nicely? LOL


----------



## Admin4Tee's (Sep 3, 2013)

TMPP said:


> I'm lost - where do I go to update my name or was just if you ask nicely? LOL


I can change your username for you. What would you like to change it to? 

~ DM


----------



## ModernTreasures (Jul 9, 2014)

Mine also please to ModernTreasures Please and Thank you!! you do realize you are starting a trend???


----------



## Mtnview (Nov 5, 2009)

When someone changes their name how does it affect all your past posts on the forum? Does one still maintain their post totals and forum status?


----------



## Admin4Tee's (Sep 3, 2013)

Old posts will show under the new username and that's it. Posts won't be lost. The only difference is the username. 

~Kay


----------



## Viper Graphics (Mar 28, 2009)

lmcawards said:


> Is there a way for a member to do this on their own or do they have to post and ask permission over a public forum or can they just PM a moderator/administrator?


Bump....answer please? Is there a way to do this on our own in our profile?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

lmcawards said:


> Bump....answer please? Is there a way to do this on our own in our profile?


No, there's no way for this to be done on the user end. It has to be done by a forum admin.


----------



## Threads of Steel (Jun 4, 2008)

Admin4Tee's said:


> I can change your username for you. What would you like to change it to?
> 
> ~ DM


Please change it from TMPP to Threads of Steel


----------



## terzdesign (Mar 8, 2010)

Admin4Tee's said:


> No problem.
> 
> I have changed your name to terzdesign.
> 
> ~ DM


Thank you sir!


----------



## 2020 PrintWorks (Apr 22, 2011)

I've been wanting to do this for a long time. Could you please change mine to 2020 PrintWorks


----------



## Pacifc-T (Aug 27, 2015)

Hi Admin.
Can you please change my four name to Pacifc-T


----------



## Admin4Tee's (Sep 3, 2013)

No problem. I changed both of your usernames. 

Cheers, 

~ Danniella


----------



## Lapseens (Apr 28, 2010)

Hi. 

Please change my forum name to - Lapseens

Thanks!


----------



## Admin4Tee's (Sep 3, 2013)

Lapseens said:


> Hi.
> 
> Please change my forum name to - Lapseens
> 
> Thanks!


No problem. I changed your username to Lapseens for you. 

Cheers, 

Danniella


----------



## Eric A (Jan 8, 2016)

check profile setting


----------



## Mtnview (Nov 5, 2009)

Eric A said:


> check profile setting


Check profile setting for what? You can't change your name that is displayed. An admin has to do that.


----------



## Recie (Jun 27, 2014)

Well, I would like to change my name too. From MzLayD to Recie. Please and thank you


----------



## Mtnview (Nov 5, 2009)

Title of the thread could use a change. Sounds like people want to change the name of T-shirt Forum.


----------



## Admin4Tee's (Sep 3, 2013)

Recie said:


> Well, I would like to change my name too. From MzLayD to Recie. Please and thank you


No problem.

Username has been changed.

- Jeff B


----------



## Admin4Tee's (Sep 3, 2013)

Mtnview said:


> Title of the thread could use a change. Sounds like people want to change the name of T-shirt Forum.


Would need OP to request. I think they get the point once they read the first post though.

- Jeff B


----------



## ShirtHub (Jul 4, 2011)

Hi Can you please change my user name to ShirtHub

Thanks!


----------



## Viper Graphics (Mar 28, 2009)

Name change to Viper Graphics please )


----------



## Admin4Tee's (Sep 3, 2013)

ShirtHub said:


> Hi Can you please change my user name to ShirtHub
> 
> Thanks!





Viper Graphics said:


> Name change to Viper Graphics please )


Done and done! Enjoy the new usernames

~Sheena


----------



## Naughty Cat Apparel (Feb 16, 2015)

Can I change mine to Naughty Cat Apparel? or NaughtyCatApparel if we can't do spaces.
Changed my business name. Thanks!

Is there a way to change our emails too?
The old one will be inactive soon.


----------



## Admin4Tee's (Sep 3, 2013)

Made the changes for you and edited your post to remove your email from the thread.

Kevin


----------



## EliteTees (Nov 2, 2014)

Would you change my username from crtreative to EliteTees?
Thank you!


----------



## Admin4Tee's (Sep 3, 2013)

done and done!

~shane


----------



## yolo creative (May 23, 2011)

is it possible to update ours to 'yolo creative' as it is currently just 'yolo'? Thanks.


----------



## Admin4Tee's (Sep 3, 2013)

done and done.



~Shane


----------



## Revelation12 (May 7, 2016)

Hello Admin

Could you please change my username to Revelation12

Thank you


----------



## Admin4Tee's (Sep 3, 2013)

Changed!

Thanks,
- JB


----------

